# Sleeping Dog Bites When Disturbed



## ILoveLucy (Oct 7, 2010)

Lucy is a 3 year old shelter dog who was kept outside with little attention. She is coming along fine, mostly.

She sleeps under the covers in my bed, as my dogs always have, but when I move and startle her when she is asleep, sometimes she growls, and finally bit me- drawing blood, last night.

Anyone else have this problem and knows how to correct? I would hate to exile her from the bed, I think sleeping there is one one of the joys in her new life.

Note: 6 months since adoption, 3 or 4 growls.

Thanks


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

She may change. My male Chihuahua hates to be moved in his sleep. He growls and I am sure he'd bite one of my kids if he was messed with by them. Awake he is a great dog though. I think to some extent its a Chihuahua thing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would hate to ban her from the bed too, but in this case, I would make her a nice bed next to the bed where I sleep so I could reach down & touch her, talk to her & ease her when she needs it. Sounds like safety for you could be an issue if you let her stay in the bed. Poor baby. I don't think she'll mind sleeping next to you on the floor in her own bed.


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

I would just think if you've had her 6 months and only growled 3 or 4 times....well I think she's entitled to a couple grumpy times.


----------



## ILoveLucy (Oct 7, 2010)

If I told you where she bit me you'd never, in a thousand years. I may never go to sleep again.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

This is an easy fix, even if it's not what you 'want' to do.

She needs to be kenneled in her OWN bed while you sleep. She may be having "nightmares" but it's more likely she sees herself as higher than you in the pack - esp if she bit and drew blood. That had to be a good bite. 

This is not a punishment, her kennel can be a safe, happy place.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I would say it could be a couple of things, she could be resource guarding the bed, or she could be startled, but where she has drawn blood my suggestions would be if you haven't, take her to an obedience class, that will help establish you as the pack leader, and also I would have her sleep either on a dog bed on the floor or a crate. My dogs are perfectly happy & content to sleep in their crates, it is a safe haven for them, and I don't have to worry about things like getting bit in the night or them peeing on me or the bed, or them chasing the cats etc etc etc. Also there is a book called "Mine" that is excellent to help with resource guarders.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok now Im curious...where did she bite you??


----------

